# Easter Dress



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is Buttercup's easter dress that I made. What do you think?!

Easter Dress:

















Buttercup in Dress:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

its so cute i love the 'B' on the back


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

ty!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww I love that , it is so pretty. How clever you are


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That is beautiful! You did a really great job on that! :wink:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks so much, I wanted it to be really pretty and Springy!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I love it, she looks so cute in her Easter dress. :wave:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that's gorgeous !!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

aw thanks!  I enjoy making them.


----------



## Totoro (Mar 25, 2006)

It's very cute. She a good model too. Look like she loves dressing up.


----------



## sunshinegurl015 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats a R-E-A-L-L-Y pretty spring dress! Buttercup looks VERY happy to be in it. lol


----------



## chimommytosampson (Apr 8, 2006)

Adorable! You did a great job!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I love it!!! You did a Fab job!  
I am so glad I have a boy, because a little girl would have been even more expensive to dress up...I think I would be broke by now LOL...


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Adorable!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

how did you do the skirt?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

melony she hasn't logged on for awhile so you might not get an answer


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

Now I have to make 3 for all my girls and then I have to make a shirt for the boys 3 of them I have 3 boys and 3 girls


----------

